# Minimalist hydration pack



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

My bike can't accommodate a good water bottle mount so I'm looking for a hydration pack that is light and out of the way. I have a Camelbak Mule for long rides but want something smaller. Anyone use a hip pack either with a bladder or a running style like THIS


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

camelbak bike chase vest for me.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought the USWE Outlander 2, love it. 
https://www.uswe-sports.com/us/stories/cannondale-factory-racing-cape-epic


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CamelBak Hatchet, or Dakine 6l.

The Dakine is 1.5l for water but has room for small stuff. The hatchet has 3l of water but not much room for other things.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a thread from a couple of weeks ago in which I suggested a Camebak Rogue and the identical item under a different name from Dick's which was on sale for ~$50.

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/mini-pack-camelbak-rogue-vs-shimano-u-2-a-1108153.html

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...vlctyxxxxxxhyd


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Hudnut said:


> My bike can't accommodate a good water bottle mount so I'm looking for a hydration pack that is light and out of the way. I have a Camelbak Mule for long rides but want something smaller. Anyone use a hip pack either with a bladder or a running style like THIS


The item in your link is pretty minimal. The smallest I have is a CamelBak HydroBak. No real room other than for water and maybe a couple of gel packs, small ring of keys... maybe a small wallet. But not all three.  The only downside for me with it is that it doesn't have a lower strap, just a chest strap. As such, it flies up and hits the back of my head on jumps. For that reason, I've been eyeing the USWE Outlander 2 *MattMay* mentioned.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Recently been riding with the EVOC Race 3L and Dakine 5L. Both are great packs with the EVOC being a 2L bladder system and the Dakine a 2.5L bladder system.

Of the two bladders the EVOC is the better designed. Both use the same slide lock for the opening however the EVOC has a hardened back portion that keeps the bladder a bit more ridged. The Dakine is plainly just a "bladder" where it is nothing more than a water bag with a small brace in the inside of the bladder so that it only expands so far (to keep shape I assume). The EVOC also has a quick disconnect at the base of the bladder where the tube connects. This is a great piece as it allows for removal of the bladder without having to re-route the hose/tube every time to fill the bladder, or fill with the bladder in the bag. The Dakine does not have this so you must either pull the hose/tube out with the bladder from the bag or fill in the bag. While this is not a deal breaker, it is an annoyance when you fill the bladder in the sink and get the bag itself wet.

Of the two BAGS, the Dakine has better organization and adjustment. While both are nice, the adjustments straps on the EVOC SUCK for on the fly adjustment. You either have it easily movable (which can translate on the trail) or tightened down so it can't move at all. The Dakine's strap is much more easily adjustable and while the same type of design as the EVOC, seems to stay so much more easily. 

Of course, as soon as I bought the Dakine, Osprey came out with their new bags. I have the Raptor 14 and love it (other than the overall size) and their customer service has been awesome when I have needed them in the past. Had I know about the new Osprey's I probably would have waiting on replacing the EVOC.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought the USWE Outlander specifically for marathon length racing and for avoiding dirt mouth from bottles in dusty conditions. Worked perfectly for Tahoe Trail 100 a couple weeks ago. And it doesn’t move around at all. There’s a tiny bit of storage for maybe keys but it’s a purpose built racing pack. Might not be the best all around choice for everyday riding.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Source hipster. Flatter and less bulky than others. Been using it for 2 years and would by it again.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I picked up an evoc hip pack pro and took the bladder out so I could carry my dslr in the thing and a spare bottle or two. I wasn't sure about it when I first put it on but once I got on the trail I didn't even know it was there.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Look here:

Assault | Wingnut - Adventure Racing Mountain Biking Packs - Custom Made USA

I use the Enduro and the backpacks from them are made of waterproof material and the zippers are waterproof and mine seems to last forever (5 years and counting).

And you are right. It is not really minimalistic. But very light when empty.



For those who care: Made in US


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

Orange Mud. I recently bought one and I hardly know its there. Some are US made as well.
https://www.orangemud.com/


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have an Osprey Katari 1.5 that I use for shorter rides.


----------



## TheHeez (Apr 1, 2018)

MCHB said:


> I picked up an evoc hip pack pro and took the bladder out so I could carry my dslr in the thing and a spare bottle or two. I wasn't sure about it when I first put it on but once I got on the trail I didn't even know it was there.


Just picked one up and excited to try it out. Been using a Raptor 14 but wanted to reduce the weight on my back and try out a hip pack. The Evoc Pro has by far the best waist belt of all the options I've seen.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I have an EVOC Pro Pack (Black) available with only one or two rides on it if anyone is interested. Message me.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/hydrat...il&utm_term=0_1887b63ed0-3b1cf49fcc-335583529 (black Friday offer Nov. 29)

Source make the best bladders I know of. Easy to clean and excellent made.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cheap and cheerful.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5L-Maratho...ter-Bladder-Bag-/293007945550?redirect=mobile
Got mine straight from AliExpress for about $6us including shipping.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Buddy of mine got one of the Orangemud packs and he likes it except he said that the water gets really warm from being right against his body and it gross to drink. 

I wear a Osprey hip pack and like it well enough. It tends to start sagging a bit so I have to stop now and then and readjust. I'd like to see if there's a way to attach a shoulder harness to it so it's more like a Wingnut pack. Which speaking of Wingnut...that's another option as well. They have the Assualt pack which is pretty small...says 300ci of storage and holds a 2L hydration pouch. I was thinking about getting his Two Point Five pack but I think I'm going to try to rig up a shoulder harness to my Osprey first before dropping $130 on a new pack.


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

I have gone through SOOOOO many different options of carrying water. In addition to riding, I also run Ultra-Marathons (100 milers) so have the experience of trying out multiple options to see what works for me. In short, running packs are inherently different than biking packs. I have tried and tried to make them work and they just don't ... for me. I have found that I like my water and weight positioned as low as possible on my body. I find that I suffer less back fatigue and have better body control that way. Camelback, a few years ago, had their Lowrider series which I really liked. I am still using mine when I want to go to a bladder system. However, most of my rides are much shorter (3 hours max) and I find that a couple water bottles are plenty. For that, I have sort of fallen in love with my Osprey Savu lumbar pack. Keeps everything nice and low and yet super secure while also giving a TON of room for tools, pumps, food, etc. They do also offer a bladder style lumbar pack, but if I need that much water, I'm usually going to my Camelback.








https://www.osprey.com/us/en/produc...VJAFZr0Uq0pifGfuA46gQzgwbq1P4gKBoCFQ8QAvD_BwE


----------

